# How to root Galaxy J1?!



## MiHawkBeast (Mar 26, 2015)

pls help me how to root my phone Galaxy J1 model Sm-100H,found nothing here


----------



## MiHawkBeast (Mar 26, 2015)

test...towelroot not working it said my device isnt supported and  changing numbers still not working.


----------



## GokulNC (Mar 26, 2015)

MiHawkBeast said:


> pls help me how to root my phone Galaxy J1 model Sm-100H,found nothing here

Click to collapse



Check this: http://androidground.com/getting-root-samsung-galaxy-j1/
Or this: http://rootmygalaxy.net/how-to-safely-root-samsung-j1-sm-j100h/


----------



## MiHawkBeast (Mar 27, 2015)

GokulNC said:


> Check this: http://androidground.com/getting-root-samsung-galaxy-j1/

Click to collapse



tried rootgenius,froma root,kingoroot all doesnot recognize my phone even i have installed Samsung Usb connecter app


----------



## dodynoe (Apr 23, 2015)

*How To Root Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100H)*

www dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h

Tutorial Lengkap Step By Step Root Samsung Galaxy J1 :
Tutorial ini hanya berhasil menggunakan PC

Step 1 :
Download file MD5 ini www mediafire.com/downl…/r99xeoywhdryenc/boot.tar.md5

Step 2 :
Download dan install USB Driver www mediafire.com/…/a4hd8y0c1iakysk/Samsung-Usb-Driv…

Step 3 :
Download Odin v3.10 dan langsung di extract www mediafire.com/…/v26m0vfo1rb9xi6/Odin3_v3.10.6.zip

Step 4 :
Masuk HP nya ke download mode >> Matiin HP nya dulu.Setelah itu HOLD ketiga-tiga button (Power button + Volume Down button + Home Button).Setelah HP nya hidup langsung di rilis (Power button) tapi tetap HOLD Volume Down Button + Home button.Setelah itu pilih COntinue dengan menggunakan button Volume UP.HP agan2 sekarang udah dalam download mode

Step 5 :
Colokin HP ke PC via USb cable

Step 6 :
Buka aplikasi Odin v3.10 yg udah di download tadi.Klik di (PA) button dan pilih file MD5 yg udah di download tadi.Kemudian Klik (START) button.Tunggu sehingga selesai dan HP akan automatis reboot

Step 7 :
Download aplikasi iROOt dan intsall di PC  www mgyun.com/en/getvroot

Step 8 :
Buka Aplikasi iRoot yg udah diinstall tadi dan jalankan proses nge-root nya

Selesai...Semoga berhasil

Thx4 Bidin Al-Zaifa


----------



## gcDEVELOPER (Apr 23, 2015)

http://download.apks.org/?server=8&apkid=com.kingroot.RushRoot&ver=3.4.1

This can help ... Its kingRoot.apk not .exe .. install it on your phone .. it shoul root itself . !

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## nugroho2 (May 5, 2015)

The root method recommended by "dodynoe" is the only one that works, at least for me. I have tried all other methods. This one works because it changes the boot.tar directly; your data is not wiped.
Translate that into english if you don't understand. Follow the instruction.

After root, you can delete unneeded apps installed by the application. I also change the su from Super root to Supersu for Titanium to work. Make sure to open supersu, and remove the checked box in "name space" as that is incompatible with Titanium...

Thanks to Dodynoe....


----------



## Malekoo (May 7, 2015)

Tried dodynoe's method but I'm stuck in the Samsung J1 logo. Any help will be greatly appreciated ASAP. pls


----------



## nugroho2 (May 7, 2015)

Malekoo said:


> Tried dodynoe's method but I'm stuck in the Samsung J1 logo. Any help will be greatly appreciated ASAP. pls

Click to collapse



Have you been able to get over the problem? Try again one step by one step. 
If that does not work, I am afraid you have to flash the original firmware again. Look at Sammobile for the firmware.


----------



## Malekoo (May 7, 2015)

Not yet. I need a stock firmware for SM*-J100ML* do know where I can get it? Sammobile doesnt have it I think.


----------



## ChielRabssss (May 18, 2015)

*Problem...*



Malekoo said:


> Tried dodynoe's method but I'm stuck in the Samsung J1 logo. Any help will be greatly appreciated ASAP. pls

Click to collapse



I also stuck on boot logo! please help! :crying:


----------



## nugroho2 (May 18, 2015)

Could you provide a detailed information on how you get stuck? What step caused that?


----------



## ChielRabssss (May 18, 2015)

nugroho2 said:


> Could you provide a detailed information on how you get stuck? What step caused that?

Click to collapse



I tried the step on rooting my device up there and when i reboot my device it stucked. until now i dont know what to do.:crying:


----------



## ilcik001 (May 18, 2015)

dodynoe said:


> www dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h
> 
> Tutorial Lengkap Step By Step Root Samsung Galaxy J1 :
> Tutorial ini hanya berhasil menggunakan PC
> ...

Click to collapse



it's easy


----------



## nugroho2 (May 18, 2015)

ChielRabssss said:


> I tried the step on rooting my device up there and when i reboot my device it stucked. until now i dont know what to do.:crying:

Click to collapse



You have to be ready when doing the root thing... Learn how to flash original ROM through Odin. Try searching Samsung, flash, rom, Odin, and you will find it... The original ROM is usually available in sammobile website. Sorry, I only can help you this far...

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

Translation, mostly by Google:

Quote:

Originally Posted by dodynoe
How To Root Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100H)

Www dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h

Complete Step By Step Tutorial to Root Samsung Galaxy J1:
This tutorial is only managed using a PC

Step 1:
Download MD5 file through www mediafire.com/downl.../r99xeoywhdryenc/boot.tar.md5

Step 2:
Download and install the USB Driver. www mediafire.com/.../a4hd8y0c1iakysk/Samsung-Usb-Driv...

Step 3:
Download ODIN v3.10 and directly extract it. www mediafire.com/.../v26m0vfo1rb9xi6/Odin3_v3.10.6.zip

Step 4:
Phone: enter download mode first >>. After being turned off, HOLD all three buttons (Power button + Volume Down button + Home Button). After turned on,  immediately release (Power button) but still HOLD Volume Down Button + Home button. After that select Continue using Volume button UP. now your phone is already in the download mode.

Step 5:
Plug the phone to a PC via USB cable

Step 6:
Open the Odin v3.10 application that is already downloaded. Click the PA button and select the MD5 file that is already downloaded. Then Click (START) button. Wait until completed and the phone will automatically reboot

Step 7:
Download application iROOt and install in PC. See www mgyun.com/en/getvroot

Step 8:
Open the iRoot application that is already installed earlier and run the root process

Finish ... Good luck

Thx4 Bidin Al-Zaifa

Edit: open the original website for links... Be prepared as two readers already got stuck in the boot loop. But at least it works for my phone, Samsung J1 (SM-J100H)


----------



## konsolen (May 18, 2015)

Why nobody use google?
here the firmware and everyone with bootprobs flash the whole firm.http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/SM-J100H/


----------



## berkantkz (May 18, 2015)

deleted


----------



## virussraju1 (May 21, 2015)

*Root Samsung galaxy SM- J100H*

sir please help me for Root my Samsung galaxy SM- J100H it is not working for kingo root, i Root, towerl root
so plz give the CF auto root file for my Samsung galaxy SM- J100H


----------



## ywach (May 26, 2015)

*just like a charm*

working method, smooth and easy on my device running on kitkat 4.4.4
if you stuck after flashing, maybe your device is not compatible with this boot image
my device is SM-J100H with build number KTU84P.J100HXXUA0C1
btw, dody is indonesian. mybe it's just working with indonesian or malaysian firmware version of SM-J100H. 

CMIIW 

Note: My device got unofficial after flashing with this boot image, but i dont really care about it. just a little info for you guys.


----------



## Omar Champ (Jun 5, 2015)

I tried it and it worked. Thanks a lot dodynoe


----------



## MiHawkBeast (Mar 26, 2015)

pls help me how to root my phone Galaxy J1 model Sm-100H,found nothing here


----------



## nipunadkcn (Jun 8, 2015)

*Please help with Rooting SM-J100H/DS*



ywach said:


> working method, smooth and easy on my device running on kitkat 4.4.4
> if you stuck after flashing, maybe your device is not compatible with this boot image
> my device is SM-J100H with build number KTU84P.J100HXXUA0C1
> btw, dody is indonesian. mybe it's just working with indonesian or malaysian firmware version of SM-J100H.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried rooting my samsung galaxy J1 with custom rom given , but now it is stuck in the loading screen. what should I do ?

---------- Post added at 02:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------




nipunadkcn said:


> I tried rooting my samsung galaxy J1 with custom rom given , but now it is stuck in the loading screen. what should I do ?

Click to collapse



And this mobile was purchased in malaysia. Can I use Srilankan version of firmware for this now ? Or is it should be the Malaysian as is was ?

Update : Success ed with re storing the Firmware back. Is there any possible way to root this device ?
I want to get  removed the region lock which was added for Malaysian region. Please reply. 
Thank you.


----------



## agus_xda (Jun 11, 2015)

*how to root galaxy j1*

anyone know how to root galaxy j1 is 100 % work ?
information please


----------



## GokulNC (Jun 11, 2015)

agus_xda said:


> anyone know how to root galaxy j1 is 100 % work ?
> information please

Click to collapse



See if this works:
http://www.smartphoneclinics.com/root-samsung-galaxy-j1-sm-j100h/


----------



## ayush525 (Jun 13, 2015)

How to install recovery guys....? 

 Sent from my C2104 using xda Forums PRO


----------



## Saif Suse (Jun 20, 2015)

MiHawkBeast said:


> test...towelroot not working it said my device isnt supported and  changing numbers still not working.

Click to collapse



Go here for complete tutorial about How to root Samsung Galaxy J1 SM-J100H Easily


----------



## dbjc (Jun 28, 2015)

agus_xda said:


> anyone know how to root galaxy j1 is 100 % work ?
> information please

Click to collapse



Everyone (_through the comments at bottom_) seems to have successfully got rooted here: 
http://android-root-guide.com/tutorial/samsung-galaxy-j1.html

Have you checked that page?


----------



## dbjc (Jun 28, 2015)

dbjc said:


> Everyone (_through the comments at bottom_) seems to have successfully got rooted here:
> http://android-root-guide.com/tutorial/samsung-galaxy-j1.html
> 
> Have you checked that page?

Click to collapse



*Sorry for the link I just gave*   - It seems to be a wise way to get money from us! All links on  that page are either fake or useless.


----------



## dbjc (Jul 5, 2015)

*Feedback*

*It worked!* My J100H (AOC3) is rooted! 
I followed steps quoted below and here http://www.dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h.html (partially translated by _nugroho2_ at post15). 

Note: _Odin seems to not be able to flash boot.tar.md5 if SD card is present. I had to remove my 64GB SD card before I could flash._



dodynoe said:


> www dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h
> 
> Tutorial Lengkap Step By Step Root Samsung Galaxy J1 :
> Tutorial ini hanya berhasil menggunakan PC
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dbjc (Jul 6, 2015)

*CWM Recovery for J100H *
It seems the guys at 4pda.ru have made CWM for SM-J100H at that page (post 3).


----------



## MTKcROM (Jul 8, 2015)

*Root*

Did you try iRoot?


----------



## umdasu (Jul 11, 2015)

I havr the model j100m brazil. I founf a chineese root method but for lack of a pc i have no way to test it. Im sharing in hope that someone with the same model will test it. http://www.gfrom.net/flashing/root/201506/5635.html


----------



## Romeohotel (Jul 14, 2015)

agus_xda said:


> anyone know how to root galaxy j1 is 100 % work ?
> information please

Click to collapse



Check the link posted by GokulNC. It looks like the Dodynoe method, and that worked like a charm for me (J100H - Build No. KTU84P).  Just follow the instructions to the letter, and then install SuperSU as soon as you have root, and uninstall the Chinese garbage that get's installed, including their superuser app.


----------



## arifmaniyar99 (Jul 23, 2015)

*samsung galaxy j1*

someone please help me out to root samsung galaxy j1 through an apk file really wanna root plz help me out


----------



## msbearbr (Aug 24, 2015)

Please someone help to root J100M!!!


----------



## tubabuyukustun (Sep 1, 2015)

i use this method 
root with odin then root with Iroot confirm working normal on J100H after than i download super su then it remove this chinese s..t, then i remove this cleaner chinese app, and what is this third app there this server ??? 
also i dont know after root i go normal on phone settings and i click update it showing me that my system was modified and cant update... hmm so if will be avalible offcial update i cant install it ??? shame because it was only root not custom rom installation

so i must run odin and flash back official  stock kernel rom  from samsung ??


----------



## tubabuyukustun (Sep 1, 2015)

so today i have problem this stupid message your device was modified i try go back to normal mode with clear data of sys file not working 
so i go manually install stock rom with odin i try install this official from croatia one file tar5 everything work fine till this hidden image FAIL  so i go use TIC file after that same fail only with this file  so i cant install this stock rom

i must go down some file which has 4 files AB CMC BL and one another file and everything works OK i see PASS 

so its strange this hidden file FAIL  still dont know why

so now i am waiting for normal tool to root like normal kingroot with supersu also i hope that will not see this message your system was modified...


----------



## msbearbr (Sep 8, 2015)

How to root j100m 4g versio???


----------



## poerk (Sep 18, 2015)

*logo stuck problems*

I got also stuck at the logo after flashing the boot.tar.md5 rooting my SM-100H. As some of you already mentioned it seems to be related to the firmware build, since your replacing just parts of it by rewriting the boot.img. For me flashing the Malaysian AOC1 version from sammobile (XX.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/44291/J100HXXU0AOC1_J100HOLB0AOC1_XME/ [replace XX with the usual stuff!]) to my Samsung and then following dodynoe's post worked out fine. I'm not sure whether some might run into trouble with the region lock, just try it (on your own risk, of course). But there are also AOC1 images from other regions (by selecting a certain country one can access older versions) and other ways to handle the region lock when you're root.


----------



## poerk (Sep 19, 2015)

*logo stuck problem*

make a factory reset after flashing the malaysian firmware (backup first!). I got problems with some apps, when I did without...


----------



## CTXz (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys! My J1 TWRP build is up! You can check it out here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-twrp-2-8-7-0-samsung-galaxy-j1-t3223994


----------



## MiHawkBeast (Mar 26, 2015)

pls help me how to root my phone Galaxy J1 model Sm-100H,found nothing here


----------



## IamAlexD (Oct 16, 2015)

Have you tried iroot to root J1 ? It may work.I haven't try but in xda there is an article on that topic.Many sites are also saying that iroot will work to root samsung j1.
http://rootmygalaxy.net/how-to-safely-root-samsung-j1-sm-j100h/ in this site, they have the guide to root samsung J1 using iroot.
In xda also you can find a guide here is the guide in xda-->>http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/solvedhow-to-root-galaxy-j1-sm-j100h-t3161864


----------



## Android-Freak1998 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey sorry i know im in the wrong place but can someone plz tell me where i can find roms for the Samsung Galaxy J1 Ace LTE SM-J110F


----------



## vinay12301 (Dec 3, 2015)

Before teach you about how to root galaxy J1, you need to know about some features. It has 122 gm of weight and released in Feb 2015 with 4.7 inches of screen. Having 1.2 GHz with Dual-core processor and works on KitKat v4.4.4. 4 GB internal memory with 512 GB RAM and support up to 32 GB SD card. Having 2 MP front camera and 5 MP rear camera. To root galaxy J1 you need to download Samsung USB driver, Odin and iRoot. click on link to read full post


----------



## princess_lihof (Jan 18, 2016)

arifmaniyar99 said:


> someone please help me out to root samsung galaxy j1 through an apk file really wanna root plz help me out

Click to collapse



This might help you 

Translation, mostly by Google:
Quote:

Originally Posted by dodynoe
How To Root Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100H)

www dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h

Complete Step By Step Tutorial to Root Samsung Galaxy J1:
This tutorial is only managed using a PC

Step 1:
Download MD5 file through www mediafire.com/downl.../r99xeoywhdryenc/boot.tar.md5

Step 2:
Download and install the USB Driver. www mediafire.com/.../a4hd8y0c1iakysk/Samsung-Usb-Driv...

Step 3:
Download ODIN v3.10 and directly extract it. www mediafire.com/.../v26m0vfo1rb9xi6/Odin3_v3.10.6.zip

Step 4:
Phone: enter download mode first >>. After being turned off, HOLD all three buttons (Power button + Volume Down button + Home Button). After turned on, immediately release (Power button) but still HOLD Volume Down Button + Home button. After that select Continue using Volume button UP. now your phone is already in the download mode.

Step 5:
Plug the phone to a PC via USB cable

Step 6:
Open the Odin v3.10 application that is already downloaded. Click the PA button and select the MD5 file that is already downloaded. Then Click (START) button. Wait until completed and the phone will automatically reboot

Step 7:
Download application iROOt and install in PC. See www mgyun.com/en/getvroot

Step 8:
Open the iRoot application that is already installed earlier and run the root process


----------



## magnetmarasini (Feb 13, 2016)

hey, any one knows how to unlock bootloader on SM-J100H


----------



## nivkarki (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi I need help for samsung galaxy sm-j100h. i tried to root using ODIN it started and showed sucessful too. but when my mobile restarted it stucked in booting showing ! (exclamation) sing in red in color and could not be stared. What should I do now????


----------



## ahsyl91 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi , 

Not sure if it is too late, but, 

To those who is still trying to root their J1 Devices, maybe you can try 360root app. i tried it last night and it works. Just try downloading the app (note : the apps in chinese) but all you need to do is click on the circle in the middle. somehow i cant find a suitable supersu for it. So still using 360root as supersu to give my phone root permission. 

PS : just trying to help.


----------



## yasir alhindy (Jul 13, 2016)

*please translate*



dodynoe said:


> www dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h
> 
> Tutorial Lengkap Step By Step Root Samsung Galaxy J1 :
> Tutorial ini hanya berhasil menggunakan PC
> ...

Click to collapse



can you please translate this post to english.?


----------



## ahsyl91 (Jul 18, 2016)

yasir alhindy said:


> can you please translate this post to english.?

Click to collapse



perhaps you might wanna scroll up just a little bit and check post #44 by  princess_lihof. 
Has already been translated for those who need it.


----------



## aab10 (Jul 20, 2016)

Kang root Samsung j1 mini punya tutorialnya ga?  Mksh

Sent from my SM-J105F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HackerAce (Jul 23, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=18893&task=get

Sent from my TECNO-J5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cruzler (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone find a way to root j1 2016 version? (SM-120G)
Thanks


----------



## Matheus Correia (Dec 25, 2016)

*Easy Tutorial Rooting SM-J105*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I31ZMO35Eoo


----------



## Notizer (Feb 18, 2017)

Dear Friends,
Could you please help me with ROOT for Galaxy J1 SM-100fn J100FNXXU0APC1 - I failed with KingoRoot and any other soft (did not tried Odin as did not find recovery for this build).

Can I replace this build with 100h in order to root? PLEASE Help %) - I am trying to root a long time as the phone is out of memory because of G-garbage soft.


----------



## HIMESH S (Apr 8, 2017)

*I can't root my samsung j1 sm-j100h successful in any case*

I am getting a pop up of your system incompatible when I am trying to root my phone after I flashed  my phone  with Indian stock rom when it was bricked.
As if my phone is made in UK is it any problem  occured when I flashed with indian rom.....
Please help me to root my phone anyway 
Thank u


----------



## Απουσιολόγος (Apr 8, 2017)

Because lack of time, I didn't read the whole thread. I personally would propose trying Kingroot, Kingoroot or even iRoot (even cause of the need of a powerful Windows PC) . I am waiting for the results! Good luck?!


Sent from my MLS IQ1855 using XDA Labs


----------

